# Greetings from Mansfield, TX



## Ashton Lawson (Jun 10, 2010)

Greetings Brothers,
I am a Master Mason from Mansfield, TX #331 and very glad to be here. I'd looked for a forum online for awhile and I am thrilled to find one dedicated to Texas Masons. 

About me: I'm a husband and father, the candidate instructor for my lodge, and was recently honored by being elected to Junior Warden for 2010-11.

I've just begun my journey, and my only regret is that I didn't join Freemasonry sooner!

-Ashton


----------



## Huw (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Ashton.

Congratulations on your election!



Ashton Lawson said:


> ... my only regret is that I didn't join Freemasonry sooner!


 
I've noticed that most Brethren say that!

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 10, 2010)

Greetings Brother Ashton!


----------



## Bro Mike (Jun 16, 2010)

Greetings from Austin.  I grew up closer to your neck of the woods, in Burleson.


----------

